# Zugspitz Marathon (Garmisch-Partenkirchen) 2010



## __Stefan__ (11. Januar 2010)

Zwecks Neugierde, vielleicht weiß ja ein Einheimischer mehr: dieses Jahr ist die Langstrecke "nur" 85 km lang, also doch deutlich kürzer, wie sonst. Hat sich an der Streckenführung was fundamentales verändert, müsste ja dann ein Berg rausfallen?


----------



## Schmittler (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe den auch die Tage entdeckt, hört sich interessant an. Kann mal jemand berichten wie der so die letzten Jahre war? Verpflegung, Strecke allgemein (Trails, Teer, Schotter...) und halt alles so drum herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Februar 2010)

Verpflegung normal, Strecke zu 95% Forstwege, super Panorama

normaler, streckentechnisch unspektakulärer, deutscher Alpenmarathon. Fahre trotzdem dort immer gerne


----------



## Trailhunterer (17. Februar 2010)

Was soll man dazu sagen.
An Peinlichkeit schon fast nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Ein Ort in gigantischer Kulisse und dann das. Jedes Jahr wird an der Strecke rumgemodelt und es wird nicht besser.
Zum Schluss kommt dann sowas raus. 
Eine Langstrecke mit 2200 HM ist ein Witz, bei den Möglichkeiten in GAP. Da hat wohl der Veranstalter keinen bock mehr, oder die alten GAP-Säcke geben keine Erlaubnisse mehr raus.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das bis zum Start, noch mindestens 5 Streckenänderungen durchgeführt werden, da sie sich heute über die Länge ( 88 oder 85 km ) noch nicht einig sind.

Für alle Raser mit wenig Neigung zum technischen, ist der GAP optimal.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. Februar 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen.
> An Peinlichkeit schon fast nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Ein Ort in gigantischer Kulisse und dann das. Jedes Jahr wird an der Strecke rumgemodelt und es wird nicht besser.
> Zum Schluss kommt dann sowas raus.
> Eine Langstrecke mit 2200 HM ist ein Witz, bei den Möglichkeiten in GAP. Da hat wohl der Veranstalter keinen bock mehr, oder die alten GAP-Säcke geben keine Erlaubnisse mehr raus.
> ...



heh altes haus fahr doch die Challenge mit samstag 50 sontag 85 .und  am Mittwoch dann bei der Transe Germania starten.


----------



## Trailhunterer (17. Februar 2010)

hab das bisher noch nicht ganz verstanden, was das werden soll.
anstatt einen tollen marathon zu veranstalten, wird jetzt alles verrissen und kleinvieh daraus gemacht.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. Februar 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> hab das bisher noch nicht ganz verstanden, was das werden soll.
> anstatt einen tollen marathon zu veranstalten, wird jetzt alles verrissen und kleinvieh daraus gemacht.



ist doch ganz einfach 2 rennen 2 tage beide zeiten der langen zusammengezählt challenge wertung du kannst aber auch nur samstag oder nur sonntag oder samstag kurz und sonntag lang dann aber keine challenge wertung. wo die strecke langgeht keine ahnung.
mit genehmigungen ist jedes jahr dasselbe du must sie immer wieder einholen...
wenn ich was über die strecke weiss werd ich es posten.ich sollte mal eine strecke machen ... dann wäre was los und der bund naturschutz würde mich steinigen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Februar 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> wenn ich was über die strecke weiss werd ich es posten.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (24. Februar 2010)

hab gerade im netz sie streckenpläne für Sa und So gesehen....technisch auf der leichten seite  es sind ein paar neue streckenteile drin . die ich nur vom runterfahren kenne. rauf werden die richtig lustig .am so. ist kreuzalm mitdrin .zum schluss übern eckbauer runter. schauts euch mal an ich finde die strecken ganz okay.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Februar 2010)

keine Esterbergalm 

gehts zuerst um den Eibsee oder zum Schluss? 

Musste wohl so organisatorisch gemacht werden, aber Gefahr für einen Drehwurm gibts schon.

Kann man da alles rauf fahren?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (24. Februar 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> keine Esterbergalm
> 
> gehts zuerst um den Eibsee oder zum Schluss?
> 
> ...



zuerst zum eibsee hoch ... müsste alles fahrbar sein... wenn der schnee weg ist.ja das mit dem drehwurm hab ich mir auch schon gedacht
werde auf jedenfall die komplette challenge fahren heimrennen....mal schauen wie es dann am mittwoch geht zur germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Februar 2010)

Habe jetzt gerade nochmal die Ausschreibung gelesen, da ist die mir folgende Aussage aufgefallen:



> Kurs unter der Zugspitze und ins Classics Skigebiet, mit jeder Menge Single Trails, rasanten Abfahrten und technisch zu fahrenden Abschnitten 95 % Schotter, 5 % Asphalt


Mag ja selber das Rennen aus sentimentalen Gründen sehr gerne, aber irgendwie widerspricht sich da was. Ein wenig so, wie die hochgenauen Schneehöhenangaben in Skigebieten (im übertragenen Sinne) ;-)


----------



## Augustiner1328 (25. Februar 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habe jetzt gerade nochmal die Ausschreibung gelesen, da ist die mir folgende Aussage aufgefallen:
> 
> Mag ja selber das Rennen aus sentimentalen Gründen sehr gerne, aber irgendwie widerspricht sich da was. Ein wenig so, wie die hochgenauen Schneehöhenangaben in Skigebieten (im übertragenen Sinne) ;-)



das steht glaub ich immer dabei. kommt halt drauf an wie man single trail definiert.wie gesagt ich finde die runde okay. der anstieg zur kreuzalm wird schon knackig. weil vorher die geschichte um den eibsee und im gschwand wald  körner kostet. die abfahrt vom eckbauer ist auch kein kindergeburtstag ( vorallem wenns nass wird ).


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Februar 2010)

oh ja, eckbauer runter!! Ich selber hatte da letztes Jahr Glück gehabt, beim Einsetzen des Regens war ich schon wieder nach der Stadtdurchfahrt im Gegenanstieg drin. Meinen Kollegen aber hats voll mit Starrgabel und Cantis mitten in der Abfahrt da erwischt. War nicht lustig.

Ansonsten finde ich die Strecke, wenn man weiß, was einen erwartet, voll in Ordnung (Ausnahme: Esterbergalm gehört einfach zu dem Rennen dazu, das war so geil letztes Jahr im Regen über diese Hochebene zu preschen; nochmal alles geben). Besser wie vorletztes Jahr, wo's diese Hammerbergaufschiebepassagen gab.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (26. Februar 2010)

bin noch am überlegen, ob ich am So. den Marathon als kleinen Test vor der TransGermany fahren soll. Hab nur wenig Lust auf Waldautobahnen tempo zu fahren, auch wenn es ja bei der TransGermany noch vile extremer sein wird was Schotter und Teeranteil betrifft


----------



## Augustiner1328 (26. Februar 2010)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> bin noch am überlegen, ob ich am So. den Marathon als kleinen Test vor der TransGermany fahren soll. Hab nur wenig Lust auf Waldautobahnen tempo zu fahren, auch wenn es ja bei der TransGermany noch vile extremer sein wird was Schotter und Teeranteil betrifft



ich werd sa und so . fahren entweder hab ich die haxen bis mittwoch wieder klar oder ich geh sowas von ein bei der transe germania


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (31. Mai 2010)

hi zusammen ..
für mein "Ersten" wars echt ok, nur das mit der Extrarunde für Mittel- und Langfahrer sollten sie sich noch was einfallen lassen ...glaube da haben ein Paar die Extrarunde ausfallen lassen ;-)

Weiss jemand wo es Fotos gibt? 
*EDIT:* http://www.firstfotofactory.com aber noch nichts online :-(







Gruss RW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (31. Mai 2010)

Rotwild_rgbg schrieb:


> hi zusammen ..
> für mein "Ersten" wars echt ok, nur das mit der Extrarunde für Mittel- und Langfahrer sollten sie sich noch was einfallen lassen ...glaube da haben ein Paar die Extrarunde ausfallen lassen ;-)
> 
> 
> Gruss RW



warum denk du wegen den zeiten des passt schon .

ich finde die strecke gut vorallem die lange  ..der Anstieg zur Kreuzalm hat gut gezwickt ...den Tag vorher hab ich dann doch etwas gemerkt und Eckbauer runter im regen wie letztes Jahr Schweineglatt auf den Hölzern

 Masters m  Sa.:02:41:58 So.:04:30:09 Gesamt : 07:12:07
2 Platz in Zugspitzchallenge Masters und Preisgeld gabs auch dafür.

noch was soviel Bergwacht und sonstiges hab ich selten bei einem MA gesehen die waren an fast allen schwierigen Punkten postiert...
Kritik die Verpflegungsstationen halt nur Becher war mir aber wurscht weil Heimrennen.. da wird unterwegs Verpflegt Danke Petra

Na dann bis Mittwoch zur Trans Germany Beine sind gut.


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (31. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> warum denk du wegen den zeiten des passt schon .



Nun, vorab war meine Zeit bei 1:53H (was blödsinn war - ka wie die auf die zeit gekommen sind - gab aber mehrere die meinten das in der Vorliste etwas durcheinander herschte) 
Dann beim Schluss war die Zeit 2:33H.. 
mein Tacho sagt 4 Sek. mehr als meine Polar uhr... und die liegt beide doch etwas zwischen den Beiden "gemessenen".

Zur Extrarunde: einer unserer Fahrer musste nach der Verpflegung wegen 2 Platten umdrehen und bekam an der Verpflegung die "Nachfolger" mit die in der Liste _plötzlich_ vorne waren....
Ich denke mit nem kleinen Startnummerncheck (könnte mit nem "Häckchen in der Liste ja abgetan sein") wäre das transparenter.
Mir pers. ist es aber relativ egal ...Ich fahre MEINE Zeit... alles andere ist selbstverarche 

Den Beinen gehts heute super - sind zwar etwas dick aber ok
Gruss


----------



## Augustiner1328 (31. Mai 2010)

Rotwild_rgbg schrieb:


> Nun, vorab war meine Zeit bei 1:53H (was blödsinn war - ka wie die auf die zeit gekommen sind - gab aber mehrere die meinten das in der Vorliste etwas durcheinander herschte)
> Dann beim Schluss war die Zeit 2:33H..
> mein Tacho sagt 4 Sek. mehr als meine Polar uhr... und die liegt beide doch etwas zwischen den Beiden "gemessenen".
> 
> ...



Br -timing da brauchst du dich nicht wundern ich hab die Keinath weit vorm ziel überholt sie drängt sich vor wird vorhergescannt 4 zentel schneller und dadurch vor. mir ist es wurscht ob 1 platz vorne oder hinten. nur dieses Zeitnahme prinzip ist der letzte sch....da lob ich mir datasport,pentek oder ,alge dann zahl ich lieber etwas mehr startgeld...du kannst aber auch bei datasport besch...en.siehe letzjährige DM 
über br- timing ist hier schon genug gepostet worden.

hauptsache es hatspass gemacht...


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (31. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> mir ist es wurscht ob 1 platz vorne oder hinten.


An sowas denk ich (leider) noch garnicht 



Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> hauptsache es hatspass gemacht...


Eben... 
bist du mit dem Cube gefahren? ...glaub das hab ich an nem Auto vor der Waschstrasse gesehen 

Gruss RW (der nervös die firstfotofactoryseite mit F5 bombadiert)


----------



## klaus_winstel (31. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Br -timing da brauchst du dich nicht wundern ich hab die Keinath weit vorm ziel überholt sie drängt sich vor wird vorhergescannt 4 zentel schneller und dadurch vor. mir ist es wurscht ob 1 platz vorne oder hinten. nur dieses Zeitnahme prinzip ist der letzte sch....da lob ich mir datasport,pentek oder ,alge dann zahl ich lieber etwas mehr startgeld...du kannst aber auch bei datasport besch...en.siehe letzjährige DM
> über br- timing ist hier schon genug gepostet worden.
> 
> hauptsache es hatspass gemacht...



Ach ja, das waren sie wieder meine alten Bekannten! 
Sei mir nicht bös, aber ich finds irgendwie lustig! Die Keinath hat mich schon mehr als einmal aufgeregt (Fahren mit Kopfhörer, gnadenloser Spurwechsel ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und noch ein paar weitere nette Dinge). Und BR-Timing scheint dem alten Moto treu geblieben zu sein - kein Rennen ohne Probleme und falsche Zeiten! Und wohl wieder einige die meinten abkürzen zu müssen - auch das gabs letztes Jahr schon!
Traurig finde ich, so kann man Rennen auch kaputt machen!!!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (31. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ach ja, das waren sie wieder meine alten Bekannten!
> Sei mir nicht bös, aber ich finds irgendwie lustig! Die Keinath hat mich schon mehr als einmal aufgeregt (Fahren mit Kopfhörer, gnadenloser Spurwechsel ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und noch ein paar weitere nette Dinge). Und BR-Timing scheint dem alten Moto treu geblieben zu sein - kein Rennen ohne Probleme und falsche Zeiten! Und wohl wieder einige die meinten abkürzen zu müssen - auch das gabs letztes Jahr schon!
> Traurig finde ich, so kann man Rennen auch kaputt machen!!!



hallo klaus
mit dem abkürzen glaub ich nicht ganz das könnten schon leute von  der langen runde gewesen die die schleife schon fertig gehabt haben ich war ziemlich mit 1.48 dort an der Stelle zieh 25 min vorsprung ab da rauschen etliche an dir vor bei wenn du dort stehts und ob die eine schwarze nummer haben schaut mann auch nicht ...was hinter mir passiert ist mir wurscht.....
ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit meinen beiden rennen und das die frau K. 4 zehntel vor mir ist auch geschenkt vor 2 jahren hab ich von ihr noch richtig einen eingeschenkt bekommen.....


wünsche dir für dein heimrennen in wildbad alles gute bis demnächst auf der Strecke


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Mai 2010)

oh ja, Kreuzalm hat wehgetan ..... finde aber trotzdem, dass sie noch einen Berg hinten dranhängen könnten. Allerdings habe ich am meisten am ersten Berg gelitten.

Glück hatten wir ja wirklich mit dem Wetter, die meiste Zeit hat es eigentlich gar nicht geregnet. Eigentlich nur vorher und nachher, und es war nich unangenehm kalt. Besser, wie dieser Temperatursturz und Sinnflutregen letztes Jahr.

Die letzte Abfahrt (Eckbauer, oder ?) muss nicht unbedingt drin sein, das war gemeingefährlich. Habe mich auf dem naßen Asphalt einmal in die Botanik verabschiedet. War ja wie auf blankem Eis. 

Mal sehen, wie es nächstes Jahr sein wird. Bei der langen Anfahrt aber wird es wohl dann doch Tegernsee werden, womit dann leider mit einer sehr langen Tradition gebrochen wird.


----------



## ragazza (31. Mai 2010)

Jaja,die Dame mit dem Kopfhörer....
Auf der Strecke hat sie mal eine leere Gelverpackung "verloren". Weil ich ein Naturliebhaber bin hab ich sie drauf angesprochen, aber sie hat mich-wohl wegen dem Kopfhörer- nicht verstanden. Wenigstens konnt ich sie in der finalen Abfahrt dann doch abschütteln.
 Aber der Sonntagsausflug war ja sehr nett, die verkürzte Strecke war mir, ehrlich geagt, alleweil immer noch lange genug. Mit den Wander- und Schneeschuheinlagen war das Ganze dann doch recht erfrischend.Das mir in der ersten Abfahrt der Sattel mit einem lauten Knall in der Stütze verrutscht ist war für den Rest der Strecke auch nicht so prickelnd, das abschließende Ausfahren nach dem Rennen verbrachte ich dann doch ausnamslos im Wiegetritt
 Aber mein Mädchen und ich sind uns einig, Garmisch kann man schon einmal im Jahr fahren, aber nur wegen der Kuchn im Ziel


----------



## ragazza (31. Mai 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Die letzte Abfahrt (Eckbauer, oder ?) muss nicht unbedingt drin sein, das war gemeingefährlich. Habe mich auf dem naßen Asphalt einmal in die Botanik verabschiedet. War ja wie auf blankem Eis.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie es nächstes Jahr sein wird. Bei der langen Anfahrt aber wird es wohl dann doch Tegernsee werden, womit dann leider mit einer sehr langen Tradition gebrochen wird.



Musst halt etwas langsamer fahren


----------



## Augustiner1328 (1. Juni 2010)

Rotwild_rgbg schrieb:


> bist du mit dem Cube gefahren? ...glaub das hab ich an nem Auto vor der Waschstrasse gesehen
> 
> Gruss RW (der nervös die firstfotofactoryseite mit F5 bombadiert)



vergiss FFF der letzte Mist machen bilder an unmöglichen Stellen .. wenn dann Sportograf richtig gute  Bilder .......

ja ich bin ein Cube gefahren hab mich aber gleich nach zieleinlauf nach Hause zum duschen verabschiedet bin ja vor Ort....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juni 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> hallo klaus
> mit dem abkürzen glaub ich nicht ganz das könnten schon leute von  der langen runde gewesen die die schleife schon fertig gehabt haben ich war ziemlich mit 1.48 dort an der Stelle zieh 25 min vorsprung ab da rauschen etliche an dir vor bei wenn du dort stehts und ob die eine schwarze nummer haben schaut mann auch nicht ...was hinter mir passiert ist mir wurscht.....
> ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit meinen beiden rennen und das die frau K. 4 zehntel vor mir ist auch geschenkt vor 2 jahren hab ich von ihr noch richtig einen eingeschenkt bekommen.....
> 
> ...



Naja, Du weißt ja, ich bin leidgeprüft und keine Sau hat sich dafür interessiert! Auch wenns eigentlich egal ist, ich hab da irgendwie ein empfindliches Gerechtigkeitsgefühl!
Und wenn dann ein Messsystem mit Transpondern definitiv schlechter ist als wenn das ganze von Hand gemacht wird, dann komm ich mir auch ein bischen verarscht vor!
Mal sehen was am Sonntag wieder alles passiert!

Danke, kann ich gebrauchen, so gut ich die Strecke kenne - und entschärft wurde sie ja auch - etwas Glück braucht man immer, hab mir schonmal die Mittelhand gebrochen  Aber das war einfach Pech...


----------



## Augustiner1328 (1. Juni 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, Du weißt ja, ich bin leidgeprüft und keine Sau hat sich dafür interessiert! Auch wenns eigentlich egal ist, ich hab da irgendwie ein empfindliches Gerechtigkeitsgefühl!
> Und wenn dann ein Messsystem mit Transpondern definitiv schlechter ist als wenn das ganze von Hand gemacht wird, dann komm ich mir auch ein bischen verarscht vor!
> Mal sehen was am Sonntag wieder alles passiert!
> 
> Danke, kann ich gebrauchen, so gut ich die Strecke kenne - und entschärft wurde sie ja auch - etwas Glück braucht man immer, hab mir schonmal die Mittelhand gebrochen  Aber das war einfach Pech...



Hier regnet es vor sich hin und hat 8° hab für morgen schon wieder auf schlechtwettermodus gestellt....ich habs so gebucht....dafür werden wir dann am Samstag in Bruzz Hitze fahren.... ich seh es recht gelassen bei der tg freunde treffen im regen fahren dann sonne und wie sagt der Rich immer "Spass haben".....wenn du den Horst Seidner triffst grüß ihn mal von mir und alle die mich sonst noch kennen voneurem Team


----------



## Eispickel (13. Juni 2010)

Na dann will ich mich auch mal (wenn auch etwas verspätet) hier zum Thema Zugspitz-Marathon einbringen: klick

Letztendlich und mit etwas Abstand betrachtet wars trotz einiger kleinerer Ärgernisse nen schönes Wochenende und vielleicht komme ich nächstes Jahr sogar nochmal wieder 

Viele Grüße aus Berlin, Eispickel


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (19. Juni 2010)

Etwas verspätet aber bin nun doch hinzugekommen mal die Videos online zustellen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP11eDaQuC8"]YouTube- Start Zugspitz-Marathon Garmisch Partenkirchen 2010[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiQEYZFowD0"]YouTube- Ziel Einlauf  Zugspitz Marathon 2010[/nomedia]

Rest folgt bei nächstem Regenwetter .... ;-)

Gruss RW


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. April 2011)

Findet das Rennen 2011 statt? Auf der Homepage ist noch keine Ankündigung. Finde auch sonst keine Terminangabe auf den üblichen Seiten.


----------

